# ClamAV 0.97 Debian Squeeze



## mare (16. März 2011)

Hallo 

Falls es jemand braucht : Quick'n Dirty Update für ClamAV / Debian Squeeze


```
mkdir /tmp/clamupd
cd /tmp/clamupd
wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav-daemon_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_i386.deb
wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav-freshclam_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_i386.deb
wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_i386.deb
wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav-base_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_all.deb
wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/libclamav6_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_i386.deb
http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/c/clamav/clamav-docs_0.97+dfsg-2~squeeze1_all.deb
dpkg -i *.deb
rm -rf  /tmp/clamupd
```


----------



## gOOvER (16. März 2011)

Sollte ja hoffentlich bald auch via squeeze-update kommen. Im testing ist es schon


----------



## gOOvER (17. März 2011)

btw: man kann es ganz normal via apt-get laden jetzt


----------



## mare (17. März 2011)

Na gut, dann hat es sich ja erledigt.
Ging gestern noch nicht ;-)


----------

